# Help with dying Anubias



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So my Anubias which I have had for 2 weeks now is slowly dying. The edges of the leaves are turning brown and shriveling up and I am not sure why. I fertilize the water, the tank is set to 80 degrees, the ph is 7.6, and my java fern is doing just fine. I mean the only thing I can think of is that we have lots of iron in the water since it's well water. What should I do about my plant? What's wrong with it?


----------



## Rin9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is the rhizome above the gravel or did you bury it with the roots?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If the rhizome is above the gravel and is not tied on to some cotton from the store, I would guess you have a problem with lighting. Most likely it's the rhizome. The rhizome nees to be out of gravel, like the java fern, and its roots need to be anchored to something or under gravel.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It's tied to a rock so the roots have all grown to the rock....it isn't in the gravel at all, several inches above the gravel in fact.

As for the lighting is it possible it's too bright since it's a low light plant? My Java Fern is just fine in the tank and has been growing like a weed.


----------



## Rin9 (Jan 18, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> It's tied to a rock so the roots have all grown to the rock....it isn't in the gravel at all, several inches above the gravel in fact.
> 
> As for the lighting is it possible it's too bright since it's a low light plant? My Java Fern is just fine in the tank and has been growing like a weed.


The lights being too bright won't hurt them...I have several in my 55 that are under super bright lights...do you supplement with CO2?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I do not, I was told I wouldn't have to with java fern and anubias.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone have a clue about what could be wrong?

Also in the qt tank the leaves were sticking out of the water but even the ones IN the water have started turning bad. All leaves are underwater as well. Should I cut off the leaves that are rotting away? Should I remove the whole plant and toss it out?


----------



## Rin9 (Jan 18, 2013)

I still supplement with CO2...trim the dying leaves off and see about some CO2 (you can get liquid CO2 for easy use), if you are using a normal fertilizer already it covers everything except potassium and CO2...I've never had to find extra potassium so I would doubt that it's your problem.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much, I am going to trim off the dead leaves and get some CO2 hopefully saturday. At lease the java moss and java ferns are still doing good.


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> Thank you so much, I am going to trim off the dead leaves and get some CO2 hopefully saturday. At lease the java moss and java ferns are still doing good.


Please let us know how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Shall do, my snail luckily started eating the dead parts too so yay snail, getting co2 tomorrow  hope they perk up after that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

check the rhizomes by feeling them with your finger. if any part of it is squishy, immediately cut it off


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i think its getting too much light. try trimming it and putting it in a shady part of the tank for a bit to see. wouldn't bother with co2 unless you have med-high light. what lighting are you running?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Anubias does really well with the leaves out of the water - it actually grows much better as an emersed plant. 

I wouldn't think it's too much light if it's only the leaves that are under the water that have problems.


----------

